# Couple of thick cut Ribeyes for Supper



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

From what we could see that looks great. I have to find me a good butcher.....BTW is your camera made by Ford as well :razz:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 16, 2006)

I think you're gonna have to elaborate on that salad.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

What Cappy said.....


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like roadkill!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh yeah? Why I oughtta............


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 16, 2006)

just slammin you dude!


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

Looked good from what I could see. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Looked great Chuckie :!: 

I think Woody didn't take his medication


----------

